# Vacuum Hose Hookup at "Rotary Vacuum Valve"



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

"Control Head Vacuum Valve". Also called a "Rotary Vacuum Valve". 

I am looking for help, assistance, or a Vacuum Hose Schematic for the interior (under dash) for a 1969-Pontiac GTO. I have a service manual that shows the schematic for a “Typical Pontiac and Grand Prix Schematic”, a “Tempest Vacuum Schematic”, and “Firebird Vacuum Schematic”. That’s all fine and dandy, but my real dilemma is how to hook up the hoses to the “Rotary Vacuum Valve Boot”. I have no pics or schematics anywhere in all of my books for this car. 

I have a Control Head that has six (6) vacuum ports, numbered 1-6 in a clockwise pattern. When I acquired the car, someone (previous owner or idiot before him?) had clipped the vacuum hoses under the dash on this "vacuum harness" and I haven't totally convinced myself that the color striped hoses are positioned correctly in the rubber boot that connects to the Control Head Vacuum Valve. Some hoses were not even inserted into the boot, as they were laying freely under the dash. I understand the direction the hoses are to travel and where they are to attach at the other end.. at their various ending positions, but again… am not totally sure they are attached in the Boot correctly. 

I am about 95% completed with this beast and really want to get it done. If these hoses are not connected correctly, the AC/heater controls will obviously not function properly or correctly. I have attached some pics and am hoping some can help with my dilemma or at least give me any additional education.

Appreciatively, I want to thank everyone who reply's, in advance, for your help! THANK YOU! See pics.


----------



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

*Rotary Vacuum Valve connections*

Hey Nebraska,
Saw your post was wondering if you got this debugged. I have a similar problem with my 69 which had a terrible resto attempt by the time I got it. I am working through all the bugs and also have issues with my HVAC vacuum setup. Did anyone respond with the correct configuration? 

I do have a vacuum circuit I am working through which you are welcome to but if you got it nailed a photo would do wonders. Thanks.

Don in Calgary


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I had to rebuild the control on my '67 and the hoses were all screwed up.

On the '67 one hose comes in from the manifold to the control, 2 hoses go to the plenum on the inside and two hoses go to the vac can on the engine side plenum.
Engine vacuum goes on #3, #2 goes on the side of the vac can on the engine side, #1goes on the center of vac can on the engine side, #4 goes on the vac can defroster door (the one closest to the acc. pedal) and #5 goes on the vac can in the center of the inside plenum.


----------



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

*69 GTO HVAC Vacuum Block*

Hey guys,
This is for the next guy with the same issues. I was able to decipher the 6 port vacuum block setup with the colored vacuum hoses. The block as stated before has clockwise numbered ports on the main head unit. The port setup is as follows:
#1 Blue stripe - defrost
#2 Green stripe - outside air
#3 Orange stripe - inside air
#4 White stripe - upper door plenum
#5 Black - lower door plenum
#6 Black - engine vacuum (comes off a tee connection)

This works for me finally!


----------

